# Update on me any my budgie <3



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

hi guys!
just wanted to update my bonding with my lil boy :3
if you remember i told you that he was afraid of my hand and sometimes jump on it other times running away. well we made biiig improvements 
everytime when i go out of the room he start crying - come back where'd you go? and won't stop till im back. if i talk back to him he calms down but if he doesn't here me he chirps loud nonstop  when i reach my hand to him he usually jumps on it, only sometimes he feels like it he toddles away but usually he wont :3 he's still too afraid to eat anything from my hand, but doesnt seem to be that afraid if i slowly show sg to him. he's new favourite sitting place is the side of my glasses  and bites the lil' metal thing on the side. so i had to attach colorful strings to side - now i look ridicilous - and he bites them now - so its worth it. when i approach the cage he comes to me willingly even fly to my shoulder on his own, won't bite my hand anymore - only on rare occasion but i know why like he wants to sleep and i want to put him down. when he sees me going towards the door he runs to me getting in the to pose: looking where he can get on me and leans forwards and looks for a spot, and won't let me out! we started the mimic training and learning to talk. i'm excited, he's trying already and i can recognise the syllables at least.. also he likes it when i give him big kisses  he's not afraid if i reach to him or gently grab him to put him back he won't bite, he's not traumatised(oh my he grabbed heelp) but rahter wants to come back!
it took me like half a year so those out there who are fighting to earn their trust and think he will hate me: i felt the same. it really is true that you need: time, patience, let him dictate the speed of bonding, don't force him/her anything, and baby stpes. everything lil by lil one after other. mine was not exactly the best one cause he still won't listen to commands and he can be stubborn but its his personality. i assume every bird has one and they are different - mine's a single, im his flock  so DON'T GIVE UP! everyone told me these and i was like naaah they will never work. but it does. it does 
2 problems still remain. 1: i can't get him to eat veggies or fruit. he eats sepia sand, but other then that, seeds, millet, vitamins droplets in water. and thats it. he won't try the rest. 2: can't get him to teach come here (there are sometimes if im not careful i have to use the ladder) or step up. if i reach my hand out 75% of times now he does but... thats not the real thing  any tips? and found a 3rd  he doesnt like water.. or doesnt want to take a bath. it might not be necessary but i really do like him to try it least.. maybe he would love it!

thank you all for all the help before and anew 
cheers,
Nashisa 
:yellow face:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*1. It is best not to give your budgie grit as it can cause crop impaction. 

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/103925-truth-about-grit.html

Getting a budgie to try new foods takes a great deal of time and patience.

Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally.

Look at the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum for lots of good tips on how to introduce new foods to your budgies. 
Diet and Nutrition

The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. 

Healthy Diet for Budgies

Quality Seed Mix

Apple Cider Vinegar with the "Mother" A Natural Pro-biotic

__________________
With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Here is an article about Full Spectrum Lighting:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...lighting-how-much-should-your-budgie-get.html

This link gives you an idea for a small full spectrum light:

Clamp Lamp and Incandescent Spot Lights at Drs. Foster and Smith: Portable lighting for pet birds

You may choose to use a supplement like Soluvite D rather than or in addition to a full spectrum light:

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D

2. When you come to your budgie when he calls for you, you are allowing him to train you. 

To encourage him to follow your commands, take a look at the information in the following two links:

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

3. Some budgies enjoy bathing and others don't.
There are various things you can try. You may also find he ignores the bath for a long time and then suddenly one day will decide to try it and like it! :laugh:

I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide him the option of bathing every few days.


You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest him in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgie likes them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water. 
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie. 
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently. 
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.
Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.
Other budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You have been given excellent advice from Deborah, so I will simply say keep doing what you are, as you have a great bond with your budgie, just one hint. If you are going out or away from your bird leave a radio on, or tv the sound helps make your budgie feel safe, silence is a sign of danger to Budgies.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely to hear about your bonding x


----------

